# Emerge php problem

## The_Don`

```

checking Java Jar location... configure: error: Unable to locate /bin

!!! ERROR: dev-php/php-4.3.0-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 183, Exitcode 1

!!! bad ./configure

```

This my error, can anyone help ???

----------

## etech

Try to run a 'emerge mod_php'  instead!

----------

## The_Don`

what i did was emerge apache php mod_php mod_ssl

So now i should just leave out php

Thx, will try !!

----------

## Elvirisimo

I have had the same problem. After looking at /var/db/pkg/dev-php/php-4.3.1/php-4.3.1.ebuild I came to conclusion to disable java in make.conf (USE="-java"). 

It worked fine after that. I am sure I don't need java with php (at least I have never used it before with "manualy compiling" it.

----------

## The_Don`

Thanks for all the help, the -java worked !!!

Many thanks for the tip !!

----------

## slott_hansen

I deleted /usr/bin/php by mistake and now I'm trying to emerge php again... But this isall I get...

> checking for Ovrimos SQL Server support... no

> checking whether to enable pcntl support... yes

> checking for fork... no

> configure: error: pcntl: fork() not supported by this platform

>

> !!! ERROR: dev-php/php-4.3.1 failed.

> !!! Function src_compile, Line 183, Exitcode 1

> !!! bad ./configure

----------

## pishita

I have the same problem in 2 servers

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

```

~# source /etc/profile

~# env-update

~# source /etc/profile

```

and retry... (dunno which one of the source's are necessary, so I just use them on both occasions :)

----------

## slott_hansen

On one of the other debates a solution had been found - simpley put a "-java" in your use line and everything worls liek a charm!!!

----------

## ghost_diy

 *slott_hansen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> > checking for Ovrimos SQL Server support... no
> 
> > checking whether to enable pcntl support... yes
> ...

 

I get same problem.

help,please

----------

## slott_hansen

Did you add the "-java" to your use flags ????

It really works...

----------

## ghost_diy

Ok,that works,thanks.

but, Why did't use java?

----------

## slott_hansen

I have asked around but noone seems to know exactly why...

----------

## The_Don`

just set the USE variable to "-java"

and it work ( for me it did )

----------

## jderyck

I've had the same problem, with compiling java unless I specified -java in my USE variables. This is actually fine in my circumstances but I was interested in debugging why the problem existed.

In the ebuild it refers to the environment JDK_HOME, which isn't set by /etc/profiles.env.

I replaced this with JAVA_HOME and so far everything is all hunky-dory. (It's still compiling, but since I'm in the compile stage things have obviously progressed farther than before). If JDK_HOME is a standard variable that should be set when you're a JAVA developer then env-update should be modified to append it to /etc/profiles.env.

Here's my diff:

bohica php # diff php-4.3.1.ebuild.orig php-4.3.1.ebuild

152c152

<       use java && myconf="${myconf} --with-java=${JDK_HOME}"

---

>       use java && myconf="${myconf} --with-java=${JAVA_HOME}"

----------

## jderyck

My diff to the ebuild script work, so I've added it to the bugzilla entry against this bug.

----------

## Mord

Just me chiming in that "-java" worked with my "emerge php" problem where the ./configure script complains about fork().

----------

## gregf1

Same here... -jave seems to work..

----------

## jpnag

Well I'll give -java a try then :p

...

..

.

It worked!  :Very Happy: 

thx for the tip!!

----------

